
Review: Tesla's Autopilot from Boston to Chicago (1,000 Miles) - driverlessnick
https://driverlessratings.com/news/1-000-miles-on-autopilot
======
BoorishBears
This is kind of useless. Once you’ve spent 100k on a car it’s a lot harder to
give an impartial review.

What would be more useful is having the site test drive with its own writers.

~~~
driverlessnick
I appreciate your feedback but respectfully disagree. We think that real
reviews from real people will result in a more comprehensive view of the
overall safety and reliability of a given vehicle rather than a one-time test
drive. There are definitely negatives in some of the reviews we are collecting
as well.

~~~
BoorishBears
It’s a big internet with room for both approaches.

I just personally would write off anyone who claimed Autopilot left them
refreshed after a 1000 mile drive (it just doesn’t work like that in my
experience since you sill have to be constantly alert and holding a moving
steering wheel). Reads more like an attempt to brag about AP on Twitter turned
into an impromptu review.

